# Binmek



## FlyingBird

Can someone please explain more about meaning of 'binmek'?

İn dictonaries it say 'to ride' but than how it's possible to say 'bin arabaya'? no sense to me 

How would you say 'he is riding the horse'?


----------



## shafaq

binmek=to board/to get on (car and suchlike), to ride (horse and suchlike).


----------



## peptidoglycan

arabaya binmek 
trene binmek 
bisiklete binmek 
ata binmek 

He is riding the horse: O ata biniyor.


----------



## FlyingBird

Ata biniyor=he is riding the horse 

but why it is 'at*a*' which mean 'to horse' instead of 'atı biniyor'?

Arabaya biniyor=he is riding the car??


----------



## peptidoglycan

O ata biniyor. OK
O at biniyor. OK
O atı biniyor. Wrong


----------



## FlyingBird

still don't understand.

Than 'arabaya biniyor' mean 'he is riding the car'? 

İ can hear people say very often this so your answer have no sense to me.


----------



## ancalimon

"binmek" does not mean "to ride". Turkish and English are different regarding this.

"sürmek" means "to ride" "to drive"
"binmek means "to mount" "to get on" "to board"

So you are not necessarily riding the horse or the bike yourself when you mount one.

You can say the following:

At sürüyor: She is riding a horse.
Atı sürüyor: She is riding the horse.

Motora bindim: I have mounted on the bike. (it's not clear whether I am driving it or just a passenger)


----------



## FlyingBird

Çok güzel anlattınız

Teşekkürler ve eksik olmayın


----------



## FlyingBird

So which one is more polite to use in this case, binmek or girmek?


----------

